# AbaXen Pharmacueticals?



## onewayrdr (Jul 1, 2014)

anyone ever use these guys or know anything about AbaXen Pharmacueticals? I won a couple free bottles in a promo contest and was just trying to find out if anyone has ever used them.. dont know if i am allowed to post pics or not but can post if needed..thanks guys


----------



## mugzy (Jul 1, 2014)

onewayrdr said:


> anyone ever use these guys or know anything about AbaXen Pharmacueticals? I won a couple free bottles in a promo contest and was just trying to find out if anyone has ever used them.. dont know if i am allowed to post pics or not but can post if needed..thanks guys



Never heard of them, go ahead and post the pics if you like.


----------



## onewayrdr (Jul 1, 2014)

thanks Admin


----------



## onewayrdr (Jul 1, 2014)

i dont know what i did but it came up seperate like this.. can i fix it or can you edit for me Admin? thank you


----------



## onewayrdr (Jul 1, 2014)

i took new one sorry for multiple posts guys...


----------



## graniteman (Jul 2, 2014)

Never heard of them but there's a ton of ugl's. The tren has a pretty nice golden color, only one way to find out for sure, pin it


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 2, 2014)

Taste the tren. Put a drop on your tongue. It should have sort of a spicy taste and irritate the back of your throat a little bit.


----------



## snake (Jul 2, 2014)

Never heard of them but then I'm not on the front lines. Guess you're going need to pin it. Just a suggestion but get some bloodwork done before; then you can put some real numbers to it. I hate hearing how some dude got bunk when the truth is he's guessing, diet is way off and spends an hour in the gym 3x a week mostly on his cell phone.

Please report back in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## onewayrdr (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys and never thought to taste it .. I will pin in morning and report back


----------



## onewayrdr (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I just pinned .7 and was surprisingly smooth and no pip what so ever.. Maybe this will be good!! I still need to taste it I guess.. Will post back later.. Thanks guys


----------



## motley482 (Jul 14, 2014)

onewayrdr said:


> Well I just pinned .7 and was surprisingly smooth and no pip what so ever.. Maybe this will be good!! I still need to taste it I guess.. Will post back later.. Thanks guys


Curious if ur still pinning the gear?


----------



## skeletor (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah man any updates on the gear ?


----------



## xrepdestroyer (Aug 13, 2014)

I know they are newer but I've heard this is a good lab. Thats all I know about them. I would still be careful.


----------



## onewayrdr (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry I never updated. Two weeks after post I got a small state paid vacation and I am just getting myself straight. I can say from what I did pin it was good. Tren had me sweating all night and test had me starting to feel great. The first thing I did once home was pin 1ml test and .7 tren ace and  been pinning .5 ed since with the test  225mg every 5th day.. Been 10 days and I feel great.. I will make a more detailed post in another week once I get a really good feel for it. Make sure it's not placebo effect from being home .


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2014)

onewayrdr,

Did you ever get the blood work done before and during?


----------



## onewayrdr (Sep 5, 2014)

As stated I took an involuntary state paid vacation.. For those that don't know this is called jail.. So no sorry bro I didn't get a chance to .. I will be getting done in few weeks to check levels.. I did get quite a few emails from them in past cpl months with different sales and promos though and said some shit about other forums and reviews but I haven't had time to check it out.. Only get on once a day ..


----------

